# What resources do the new campers give?



## Imaginetheday (Dec 6, 2017)

I am hoping for more preserves!


----------



## LuciaMew (Dec 6, 2017)

None of them will give preserves. They will give either steels or cotton  I believe. There are currently only 2 campers that will give preserves as rewards which are Jay and Angus, according to this animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Villager_list_(Pocket_Camp)


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Dec 6, 2017)

Raddle gives wood and all the others give steel, if I remember correctly


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 6, 2017)

The only good thing is. You don't need much preserves to craft furniture that needs it. Except for the pizza, which needs 60 pieces.


----------



## Imaginetheday (Dec 6, 2017)

Paperboy012305 said:


> The only good thing is. You don't need much preserves to craft furniture that needs it. Except for the pizza, which needs 60 pieces.



The cornstalks need 120. I thought I'd never get enough!


----------



## noctibloom (Dec 7, 2017)

The cornstalks were the first item I created that actually needed preserves, so I surprisingly had enough, and even now I had enough for the Pizza I just started on. Hopefully this trend continues.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 7, 2017)

hamlet - cotton


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 8, 2017)

raddle gives wood


----------

